# Went away for 2 days and tried a new dog sitter



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you believe this?! :w00t: It's hard too! :angry: It looks a lot worse than the photo actually shows. :smmadder: 










I was trying a new dog sitter. How could someone leave this on her?! The smell was awful and so hard. It obviously happened soon after I left. How could she let her sleep in bed with her?!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Good thing you didnt go away for longer


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That is pretty gross. Time for a new sitter.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Yikes, I would find a new sitter and let others know about her :smmadder:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor baby, she must have been so upset. I know mine are totally upset when they get a poopy butt. They want to be cleaned immediently.
Dog sitter would be getting a piece of my mind!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: OMG, that's neglect. Poor baby, I know she must have been miserable like that. I'm assuming the new dogsitter is fired already.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I pray you didn't pay her!!! I'm so sorry that happened~~~~it is uncalled for, where is a person's pride???


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Did you show that to the sitter? Poor baby she must have been so upset. I hope her skin isn't irritated.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd be questioning *IF* she let her sleep with her. That is not only unprofessional, unsanitary and unhealthy but down right cruel to your poor baby. I'm so sorry that happened. Thank God you weren't gone any longer.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

That is terrible. I would have been furious. How old is this sitter? Did she stay in your home? Is she with a pet sitting service? What happened is so unsanitary and unhealthy. It's pure neglect, period. Your poor baby, bless her heart.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

OMG! Fire the sitter! How can she let your baby suffer through this? I hope you didn't pay her.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww man thats horrible! Poor baby I bet she was miserable..I know when Maci has a hanger she will stand still..I have to pick her up and take her in right away and clean her up.So glad you are home! What did the sitter have to say??


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

that's pretty gross. did the sitter say that she slept in the bed with her? that's even worse. what did the sitter say about this?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That's not only gross it is dangerous for the dog. Poor little thing. You did give the sitter a piece of your mind didn't you? I would have been so upset.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was just wondering........did the sitter come to your home or keep your fluff at her house? Just wondering if she even checked in on her?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope you kicked her butt out of there without paying her!! :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral! I'd either stay home or get better references next time. That's a shame :bysmilie: 
You must have been pretty upset.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh no poor baby. I would be upset too. No excuse for that....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Doubtful she did sleep with her. If that is what she claimed I have a hard time believing it.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is shameful behaviour on the sitter's part... :shocked: 
I'm almost surprised the sitter didn't _cut_ the hair off... 
Meaning, if the sitter didn't have enough sense to wash is off...He/she might be foolish enough to have used scissors and made a baboon butt. :smpullhair: 
But even that you might have preferred to coming home to your unhappy baby.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 27 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834472


> I was just wondering........did the sitter come to your home or keep your fluff at her house? Just wondering if she even checked in on her?[/B]


That's EXACTLY my thoughts!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

What kind of references did this sitter have? Whoever referred her needs to be notified.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I know, can you imagine if I was gone longer?! :eek2_gelb2: I have used the same college girl for years but she graduated. This is one of her friends, she is a college student too. She was staying at my house. Now I'm wondering how often she was there because of this. Oh and there were a ton of dried up pee accidents on the floors. There were even a bunch of pee pads down on the floors around the house and the naughty ones didn't use them. :mellow: 

It is so hard for me to leave my babies and now this! :smcry: The whole time I was gone I wanted to be home. With my boys starting their soccer and hockey seasons there will be times we will need a sitter. :crying 2:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That is absolutely unacceptable. I am sooooo sorry you and your babies had to go thru this. They must have been so uncomfortable being treated like that. I'm sure with lots of extra TLC and treats your babies will be happy again...but definitely time to find a new dog sitter. Shame on that girl! :angry:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe you can hire a professional pet sitter? It may be more expensive but I'm sure it will ease your worries a lot too.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Sep 28 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834627


> I know, can you imagine if I was gone longer?! :eek2_gelb2: I have used the same college girl for years but she graduated. This is one of her friends, she is a college student too. She was staying at my house. Now I'm wondering how often she was there because of this. Oh and there were a ton of dried up pee accidents on the floors. There were even a bunch of pee pads down on the floors around the house and the naughty ones didn't use them. :mellow:[/B]


Sounds like your sitter wasn't home that much if there are also dried pee accidents on the floor. I'm sorry you have to go through this but she doesn't seem like she's into dogs or dog caring for that matter. Someone has to be totally oblivious for your baby to have poop stuck on her hair (how could the sitter not at least noticed the smell?) and not see pee spots on the floor (and cleaned it up!). If you'll continue to need someone to look after your babies, I hope you find someone else more responsible and caring. Good luck!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Shame on that sitter! Your babies deserve much much better!! I'm sure you are spoiling them extra right now, though....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...this is completely unacceptable! :angry: I would not use this girl again....this is why I'm really against hiring a college student for my pet sitting business. Why not try to find one from Pet Sitters International? Also, when you interview the pet sitter I would tell her/him about this incident and how it is totally unacceptable. 

Lots of hugs to you and your furbaby! :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Sep 28 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834667


> OMG...this is completely unacceptable! :angry: I would not use this girl again....this is why I'm really against hiring a college student for my pet sitting business. Why not try to find one from Pet Sitters International? Also, when you interview the pet sitter I would tell her/him about this incident and how it is totally unacceptable.
> 
> Lots of hugs to you and your furbaby! :grouphug:[/B]


Horrible!!! Thank goodness no permanent harm was done. I would go with a professional pet sitter next time. They have a reputation and are hopefully responsible. College kids can be responsible but often they are not ... as they often have other priorities such as boys and partying, etc.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Sep 28 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834627


> I know, can you imagine if I was gone longer?! :eek2_gelb2: I have used the same college girl for years but she graduated. This is one of her friends, she is a college student too. She was staying at my house. Now I'm wondering how often she was there because of this. Oh and there were a ton of dried up pee accidents on the floors. There were even a bunch of pee pads down on the floors around the house and the naughty ones didn't use them. :mellow:
> 
> It is so hard for me to leave my babies and now this! :smcry: The whole time I was gone I wanted to be home. With my boys starting their soccer and hockey seasons there will be times we will need a sitter. :crying 2:[/B]


I'm sorry that the sitter did such a terrifying job; she should help defray the costs of Nature's Miracle and paper towels used in cleaning up your multiple accidents. The hygiene and neglect are definitely unacceptable, even if she's not a professional sitter. I hope you find someone better! (Have you looked into daycare or licensed/bonded pet walking/sitting companies nearby? Usually if you go with a corporate service, you at least have someone in management who can be accountable for the employee's neglect.)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

That is just simply HORRIBLE! I can imagine how furious you were and still are I'm sure. I know I would have been through the roof. I hope you gave this girl a big piece of your mind and didn't pay her. She certainly doesn't deserve the pay. I honestly don't know who I would trust to watch my two puffs if I had to go out of town without them.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh!!!!!!! :shocked: 

Find your local pet sitting service, have someone come over for an interview.
If she sits on the floor during that...it is a good sign!
Be sure and show "this" picture.
Be sure to call the references. Ask for others "from the customer that you call" during the phone call.
I know you will find someone you like.

I once put an Ad in the paper asking for local Maltese owners to call me (didn't say why). Got several calls and info on good sitters.


----------



## Biggie (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh wow, I'd be furious!!! 

Did she actually tell you that she let your dog in bed at night? Cuz I doubt if she did!

Poor little thing must have been so uncomfortable! My little yorkie is prone to getting poppy butts a lot, and when she does she feels so uncomfortable she does straight to the bathroom and waits there, hoping that at some point I would clue in and go clean her up! Good think I am always talking to my dogs and if I call them and they don't come, I know something is up and that's my clue to go findthem and see what's up!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I can understand why you used this sitter, she was recommended by the young lady who had been your sitter for years!! She came with a good reference!! However, to avoid this happening to some other furbaby, if you have contact information for your former sitter, I would definitely notify her of your experience and how UNsatisfied you are with this new sitter. It would be unthinkable for the former sitter to recommend this girl again and she should be notified so that she'll know not to recommend her. That (ex) new sitter appears to have slept elsewhere and just "popped in" to feed and water, without bothering to do anything else, not even cleaning up the carpet messes she caused by not being around to let them out!!! She certainly did very little, yet she probably was around to pick up her pay. I do hope you told/tell her that this could have been a very dangerous situation! If that poop had dried such that it plugged the hole so she couldn't poop, she could have become dangerously ill!!! 

Best of luck in your quest for a new, responsible and caring sitter!!! Is it possible to take the furbabies with you while you travel to your sons' games?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is awful! When you are assigned a job, you should do above and beyond what is expected and what you would expect if someone else were doing the job for you. :angry: 

That is not acceptable at all!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Sep 28 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=834667


> OMG...this is completely unacceptable! :angry: I would not use this girl again....this is why I'm really against hiring a college student for my pet sitting business. Why not try to find one from Pet Sitters International? Also, when you interview the pet sitter I would tell her/him about this incident and how it is totally unacceptable.
> 
> Lots of hugs to you and your furbaby! :grouphug:[/B]



Thank you for this suggestion. I have never heard of Pet Sitters International. There are a few in my area so I will be contacting them!


----------

